# My rickety little Datsun 210 wagon. (pics)



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Here she is:









Its a 1981 Datsun 210 DeLuxe with a 5-speed, a 1.5l engine (A15) and lukewarm AC. 









Other side.








Heart of the beast.








Front








Back

The previous owner did mod it a bit. Its got Koni red front strut inserts, and some sort of lowering springs. The rear has some big Tokico shocks from a Toyota truck of some sort, and cut down A4 springs (don't ask, previous owner works at 2Bennett Audimotive...) and it also has a custom catback with a SuperTrapp. He also fitted an S110 200SX rear swaybar to the rear end. 

I replaced the carpet with black stuff, and it was promptly ruined by a coolant leak from the heater core or valve or something. That'll be coming out and I'll just go bare metal for a little while. 

Future plans:
-Fix the coolant leak somehow (might just bypass the heater)
-have the engine rebuilt (needs one bad now)
When the engine is rebuilt, I'm going to have a Nismo camshaft installed. I'm also looking into a set of custom flat-topped JE pistons. I'm going for a 10:1 or 10.5:1 compression ratio.
-lose ALL of the smog/vacuum garbage, and rig up a side-exit straight pipe
-Redline Weber 32/36 DGEV carburetor 
-MSD 6A ignition, an MSD Blaster 2 coil, and a set of Taylor 8 or 10.4mm ign. wires
-Refinish the driver's side rear door. 
-A set of old Recaro seats, probably out of an E21 BMW
-MOMO Monte Carlo or Prototipo steering wheel










Wish me luck!  Work starts this summer.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW that thing is MINT! How is that not rusted to all hell?? Can't wait to see what you do with it :thumbup:


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Thanks man. Lifetime Cali car, so it held up pretty well.


----------

